# Red lipstick/lipgloss recs for NC20



## cky (Oct 5, 2010)

Red lips never seems to go out of style and I love the look on the other girls but I can't seems to pull it off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I’m a NC20 with yellow undertone, light brown hair and dark brown eyes. I'm looking for red lipsticks/lip glosses that will suit my skin tone without looking dramatic. Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 5, 2010)

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi is a red coral and looks amazing on me, I'm NC 20 as well. Also MAC Barcelona Red is a slightly muted red which looks great.

For a true red lipstick I am madly in love with Guerlain Rouge G in Gala.


----------



## saizine (Oct 6, 2010)

I adore Viva Glam Cyndi and NARS Velvet Lip Pencil in Cruella on me, and I seem to have very similar colouring (if not a bit paler) to you. HTH!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

I am an NC 20 and my favourite red lipstick hands down would be Russian Red, I think its amazing.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 12, 2010)

Russian Red seems to be a very universally flattering color.


----------

